# The works of William Perkins



## Mayflower

I just saw this at Reformation heritage books:

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=3013

Title: Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins 
Retail Price: $50.00 
Our Price: $50.00
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Hardcover 

http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?btab=new&browseMode=page&pcnt=6&tot=69

Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins
Retail Price: $25.00 
Our Price: $25.00 
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Hardcover 

Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins 
Retail Price: $100.00 
Our Price: $100.00 
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Hardcover 

Does this mean that they have plans to gonne publish the works ?

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Yes, it's in the works!


----------



## Arch2k

I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Mayflower

The next information i got from RHB :

We do plan Lord willing to publish all three volumes of William 
Perkins. We hope to be able to release the first volume sometime in 2007 with each volume following about a year after that. It is a large
undertaking for our little staff. The books are being scanned in now
and will need to be edited, type set etc. We will certainly have more
information available as we get closer to a publication date. Thanks
for your inquiry. Blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You can follow the progress here (see this thread).


----------



## crhoades

Does anyone have a table of contents? I've located a 1 volume works of Perkins from Appleford Books in England but I'm not sure what all it contains. It's pricey at 100+. I have his commentary on Galatians...


----------



## polemic_turtle

Cool; I've wondered if I'd have to print up my own set. :-\

Now, to find some infinite funding for improving myself, where to find? :-?

[Edited on 3-26-2006 by polemic_turtle]


----------



## Me Died Blue

Which individual works of his can already be obtained? In particular, where could I find an unabridged version of _The Art of Prophesying_ and _The Calling of the Ministry_?


----------



## polemic_turtle

Supposedly, I'm to receive his "complete" works in scanned image PDF form, upon which happening, I shall peruse it in search of your desired works. I'm not entirely sure, but the fellow from whom I bought it said that it was perfectly ok for me to give the scans away as I wished to. So, if you have any use for such, just let me know. OCR should be able to convert it to plain text, which they could print up at Kinkos for rather cheap, if you can't find the work anywhere else.


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> Supposedly, I'm to receive his "complete" works in scanned image PDF form, upon which happening, I shall peruse it in search of your desired works. I'm not entirely sure, but the fellow from whom I bought it said that it was perfectly ok for me to give the scans away as I wished to. So, if you have any use for such, just let me know. OCR should be able to convert it to plain text, which they could print up at Kinkos for rather cheap, if you can't find the work anywhere else.



Wow - thanks so much for offering to send me files of those two works of his. I actually ordered the Puritan Paperbacks version, unaware that _all_ of them are abridgements, and not just some. I probably won't end up having the two files printed out at Kindo's or the like, but just reading them on the computer and getting a hard copy once they finish the publication of his complete works in a couple years or so.

Out of curiosity, which works of his have you read?


----------



## polemic_turtle

None at all; actually, I only know what little I do because of his historical significance. According to Curt Daniels, he was Cambridge's Calvin, selling more books in England than Calvin and Beza combined, which made him the most influential theologian that would dictate where Puritan Calvinism would venture.

I look forward to reading him, though!  DVDs shipped today.

Note: I just remembered; I believe these scans may be in some pretty barbaric English; it may take some getting used to. :-\


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Scans should be free and clear unless they were downloaded from the Proquest EEBO collection.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

What I mean is, if the scans were made of the person's own private copy or someone else's with permission. The EEBO edition is under license agreements with Proquest and cannot be so "spread around." Legally I mean.


----------



## Archlute

We have the EEBO collection here at WSC, and it is truly amazing. For William Perkins alone there are 197 listed items. Many of them are duplicate copies that are held in various British Libraries, but even then you can find numerous individual selections along side the complete three volume set. 

There's an excellent sermon of his, which I am in the process of reading, entitled "The combat betvveene Christ and the Diuell displayed: or A commentarie vpon the temptations of Christ: preached in Cambridge by that reuerend and iudicious diuine M. William Perkins"

Very edifying thoughts, although I'm sorry that I can't send it to anybody


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yes you can, you just have to transcribe it for us.


> _Originally posted by Archlute_
> We have the EEBO collection here at WSC, ...
> 
> There's an excellent sermon of his, ...
> 
> Very edifying thoughts, although I'm sorry that I can't send it to anybody


----------



## Archlute

Ha!!! 

(That's all I have to say while in seminary...)


----------



## Me Died Blue

I just received a copy of Perkins' complete works on CD-ROM for just under $20! Though it's in the old typeset layout, it's more than worth it to have access to his writings at this time.

I'm about to finish the first piece of his I started, _The Foundation of Christian Religion, Gathered Into Six Principles_. How many others here have read that short piece? After Owen's _Mortification_, this is actually the first full, original Puritan work I've read, and I must say, the piercing simplicity is immensely refreshing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I just received a copy of Perkins' complete works on CD-ROM for just under $20! Though it's in the old typeset layout, it's more than worth it to have access to his writings at this time.



Cool! I'm waiting for the RHB-EPP edition of all of his works to come out, but in the meantime it sounds like you got a good deal! 



> I'm about to finish the first piece of his I started, _The Foundation of Christian Religion, Gathered Into Six Principles_. How many others here have read that short piece? After Owen's _Mortification_, this is actually the first full, original Puritan work I've read, and I must say, the piercing simplicity is immensely refreshing.



I've read the online versions here and here. I think it is excellent.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

One work by Perkins that I would especially like to read is _Christian Economy: or, A Short Survey of the Right Manner of Erecting and Ordering a Family According to the Scriptures_ (1590, 1609).

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Don Kistler

It's very rough going, men. Perkins' use of language is very outdated, as are many of his illustrations. He speaks of marrying "German-cousins," and such things of which we would have no concept. He's worth the effort, just be ready to put the effort into it!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I just received a copy of Perkins' complete works on CD-ROM for just under $20! Though it's in the old typeset layout, it's more than worth it to have access to his writings at this time.
> 
> I'm about to finish the first piece of his I started, _The Foundation of Christian Religion, Gathered Into Six Principles_. How many others here have read that short piece? After Owen's _Mortification_, this is actually the first full, original Puritan work I've read, and I must say, the piercing simplicity is immensely refreshing.



Are these facsimlies or text typed out so one could search them or cut and paste?


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I just received a copy of Perkins' complete works on CD-ROM for just under $20! Though it's in the old typeset layout, it's more than worth it to have access to his writings at this time.
> 
> I'm about to finish the first piece of his I started, _The Foundation of Christian Religion, Gathered Into Six Principles_. How many others here have read that short piece? After Owen's _Mortification_, this is actually the first full, original Puritan work I've read, and I must say, the piercing simplicity is immensely refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these facsimlies or text typed out so one could search them or cut and paste?
Click to expand...


They're the facsimiles, so you can't search for anything. Do you already have those?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> It's very rough going, men. Perkins' use of language is very outdated, as are many of his illustrations. He speaks of marrying "German-cousins," and such things of which we would have no concept. He's worth the effort, just be ready to put the effort into it!



I think I recall seeing that phrase in Baxter's _Christian Directory_ too. As you say, it takes effort to figure those things out, but it's worth it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> It's very rough going, men. Perkins' use of language is very outdated, as are many of his illustrations. He speaks of marrying "German-cousins," and such things of which we would have no concept. He's worth the effort, just be ready to put the effort into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I recall seeing that phrase in Baxter's _Christian Directory_ too. As you say, it takes effort to figure those things out, but it's worth it!
Click to expand...


For what it's worth, Here it is from Baxter's _Christian Directory_, p. 405:



> _Quest_. III. Is the marriage of cousin-germans, that is of brothers' children, or sisters' children, or brothers' and sisters' children, unlawful?
> 
> _Answ_. I think not; 1. Because not forbidden by God. 2. Because none of that same rank are two degrees from the root. I refer the reader for my reasons to a Latin treatise of Charles Butler on this subject, for in those I rest. As all the children of Noah's sons did marry their cousin-germans, (for they could not marry in any remoter degree) so have others since without reproof, and none are forbidden. 3. But it is safest to do otherwise, because there is choice enoguh beside, and because many divines being of the contrary opinion, may make it matter of scruple and trouble afterwards, to those that venture upon it without need.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

An antiquarian set of Perkins' _Works_ is for sale at Ebay.


----------



## Casey

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> An antiquarian set of Perkins' _Works_ is for sale at Ebay.


If only I had a temperature- and humidity-controlled library . . .


----------



## Arch2k

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> If only I had a temperature- and humidity-controlled library . . .


 
That honestly seems pretty cheap for something like that. I saw this go across the Warfield list, but it's out of my price range for books!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

At this posting I must say, $305 is cheap! Watch out for DCL swooping in to snag them on that ebay auction! Of course the price may be surpressed if folks know about the RHB project.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

The boards are broken. The pages seem to be in good condition, but if covers are separated it makes it really hard to use them.

rsc



NaphtaliPress said:


> At this posting I must say, $305 is cheap! Watch out for DCL swooping in to snag them on that ebay auction! Of course the price may be surpressed if folks know about the RHB project.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I just noticed you cannot see who is bidding any more on Ebay. Do they show the winner to more than just the winner?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Well, I called that one! DCL picked it off.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson

The Heritage Book links below no longer work. Are there different links?



Mayflower said:


> I just saw this at Reformation heritage books:
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=3013
> 
> Title: Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins
> Retail Price: $50.00
> Our Price: $50.00
> In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
> Format: Hardcover
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?btab=new&browseMode=page&pcnt=6&tot=69
> 
> Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins
> Retail Price: $25.00
> Our Price: $25.00
> In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
> Format: Hardcover
> 
> Donation Towards the Publication of Perkins
> Retail Price: $100.00
> Our Price: $100.00
> In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
> Format: Hardcover
> 
> Does this mean that they have plans to gonne publish the works ?
> 
> [Edited on 3-8-2006 by Mayflower]
> 
> [Edited on 3-8-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

RHB revamped their website recently. I don't think they have any current links for donating to the William Perkins project. However, they are still taking donations. If you wish to donate, I would contact them directly or go to the Reformed Publishing Cooperative website which I linked to earlier in this thread (RHB is collaborating with the Encylopedia Puritannica Project on this publication). Derek Thomas recently joined Joel Beeke in the editing process; however, I am told that due to slower-than-expected progress, the anticipated release date for the first volume is now 2008.


----------



## greenbaggins

*PDF works of Perkins*

The three-volume works of Perkins are available here for a very small fee indeed: about $3. You can also download Anthony Burgess's work on justification, Samuel Rutherford's works, and loads of other great things for just about peanuts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> RHB revamped their website recently. I don't think they have any current links for donating to the William Perkins project. However, they are still taking donations. If you wish to donate, I would contact them directly or go to the Reformed Publishing Cooperative website which I linked to earlier in this thread (RHB is collaborating with the Encylopedia Puritannica Project on this publication). Derek Thomas recently joined Joel Beeke in the editing process; however, I am told that due to slower-than-expected progress, the anticipated release date for the first volume is now 2008.



Here is an update on the William Perkins Works Project from Tony Reinke (first volume now expected in February/March 2008).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

In the meantime, as we wait for RHB, Perkins' commentary on Hebrews 11 is available at Amazon here, and his commentary on Galatians (completed by Ralph Cudworth) is available here, while _The Art of Prophesying_ is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I got a good look at the edition of William Perkins' Works at the Puritan Resource Center at PRTS in Grand Rapids recently. It came from the personal library of Charles Spurgeon. It was later bought by A.W. Pink and contains his personal markings. Quite a gem.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson

Joel Beeke goes out of his way every 10 sermons to mention it. ;-) (I think I would too) 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I got a good look at the edition of William Perkins' Works at the Puritan Resource Center at PRTS in Grand Rapids recently. It came from the personal library of Charles Spurgeon. It was later bought by A.W. Pink and contains his personal markings. Quite a gem.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There is a nice 1635 edition of volume 1 of Perkins' Works for sale at Ebay.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Works of William Perkins


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> RHB revamped their website recently. I don't think they have any current links for donating to the William Perkins project. However, they are still taking donations. If you wish to donate, I would contact them directly or go to the Reformed Publishing Cooperative website which I linked to earlier in this thread (RHB is collaborating with the Encylopedia Puritannica Project on this publication). Derek Thomas recently joined Joel Beeke in the editing process; however, I am told that due to slower-than-expected progress, the anticipated release date for the first volume is now 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an update on the William Perkins Works Project from Tony Reinke (first volume now expected in February/March 2008).
Click to expand...


Looking forward to this.


----------



## AV1611

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Looking forward to this.



You are not the only one


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Conventicle: William Perkins and a 'Case of Conscience'


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

AV1611 said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one
Click to expand...


I am told that there will be a significant delay. The first volume will not be coming out this month after all, perhaps not until next year, though the new target date has not yet been determined.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am told that there will be a significant delay. The first volume will not be coming out this month after all, perhaps not until next year, though the new target date has not yet been determined.
Click to expand...


 This is disappointing news.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Works of William Perkins



William Perkins’ The Foundation of the Christian Religion Gathered into Six Principles « Leviticus and Stuff (April 8, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Works of William Perkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Perkins’ The Foundation of the Christian Religion Gathered into Six Principles « Leviticus and Stuff (April 8, 2008)
Click to expand...


William Perkins Commentary on Hebrews 11


----------



## CarlosOliveira

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I am told that there will be a significant delay. The first volume will not be coming out this month after all, perhaps not until next year, though the new target date has not yet been determined.



Today I sent Dr. Beeke an e-mail and his answer hasn't good news, unfortunately: "We were hoping to have volume 1 of 6 ready by the end of this year, but have been set back a year by other projects that intervened. Now, I'm hoping for the end of 2009. We hope to do one volume per year, as the Lord enables"


----------

